# Carolina Dart Frogs at Repticon Charlotte 1/4&5



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Carolina Dart Frogs will be at Repticon Charlotte NC this weekend.
We will have the following available.
Mint terribilis, leucomelas, azureus, auratus, cristobals, valle de agua, cauchero.
Also ten gallon Viv's, a twenty gallon vertical viv, fruit fly culturing kits and media, cork tubes, magnolia leaves and viv supplies.


----------

